# Using a TV Wall Mount Bracket for speakers



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

I am using a pair of Infiniti Beta 20 speakers for my rear surrounds. Instead of buying speaker stands, or these expensive clamp type mounts:

Amazon Link

I was thinking of using these TV Wall Mount Brackets:

MonoPrice Link 1

MonoPrice Link 2

and use some wood screws to attach to the back of the speakers. 

I have a concern with the weight though. My speakers are 13.75" H x 8.89" W x 13.00" D and weigh 20.7 lbs. which is less than the 30 and 33 pound rating of the brackets, but do you guys think the 13" deep speaker will be too much for the bracket?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The only issue I can see is the centre of gravity for a speaker is going to be further out than an lcd so the force on the screws holding it to the wall will be greater.
Hopefully someone here has tried it and can advise.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The strength of the wood depends on what your speakers are made of (MDF, particle board, plywood).

Wood screws into the studs or toggle-style drywall anchors (not a molly, but one that T's behind the drywall) can hold 50 to 75 pounds each, easily. Into MDF or particle board is another matter. Plywood would have no trouble, but it is hard to tell on a finished speaker what the core material is. Maybe it's in the description, or worst case, you can unscrew the rear terminal and see what the cross section of the wood is like.

If I were mounting speakers that heavy, I would probably go with something that mounted from the bottom, or a keystone bracket that firmly hung them from the wall and loads it truly vertical without the twisting action that the extended brackets cause.

Good luck!


----------



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

I am not really worried about the mounting of the plates. I have every confidence I can figure out how to keep those attached. 

I am more concerned with the tilt feature of the mount. I am worried whatever lock it uses might be overwhelmed and over time the speaker just points down.


----------

